# Man caught his wife cheating. Video OM escaping from the window



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPUX7uBftvU


----------



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

I think this is in Spain ( not sure). from what I've read infidelity in France and Spain is like 53% of marriages.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I saw this one the other day. Actually kind of funny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oInZD6TcoDA


----------



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

hahahahahahah


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

He sure is making a lot of hand gestures and acting tough after he crawls out a window. 

Typical. Faker dough gut putz.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

nanofaan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPUX7uBftvU


Entertaining, but it seems staged to me.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Forest said:


> *He sure is making a lot of hand gestures and acting tough after he crawls out a window. *
> 
> Typical. Faker dough gut putz.


Ha! I noticed the same thing.

Seriously... what a p*ssy.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

This looks pretty stage I'm not buying it


----------

